# Just picked up a Dawes Academy



## sotal (10 Jul 2020)

I've been after the next size up of bike for my son and found a Dawes Academy 24 for a good price locally. It seems a good bike for the money. The quality seems spot on and the components seem better than a lot of bikes aimed at children. Weight wise it is 9.4kg as it is but it has a stand which I may well remove which will probably make it close to 9kg. So it seems to be close to the likes of the much more expensive Islabikes. Has anyone else tried one of these? Anything to watch out for on them?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

Don’t know that bike, but it was a Dawes Discovery that got me back into cycling around 8 or 9 years ago. I think Dawes are good, and often under rated bikes. I’m sure he will enjoy it.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jul 2020)

I’m sure it’ll be a very capable Mount for your boy. From your post its not clear if it’s new or secondhand, if the latter you need to check it over carefully particularly with regard to the safety aspect so make sure the brakes operate effectively. I would always replace the brake cables on any used bike I bought.
The weight shouldn’t bother him too much.


----------



## sotal (10 Jul 2020)

It is a second hand bike. I gave it a once over last night. Had to true the front wheel slightly and a quick adjustment to the brakes. I also replaced the cable guide for the front brakes as it was bent and restricting the movement of the cable. I also took the handle bars off to reorganise the cables as they weren't going the right ways. Other than those minor bits it seems to be a good quality well made bike with light weight parts rather than heavy steel bits.

He's done 10km on it tonight and was able to get up two hills that he couldn't on his old bike


----------

